# Forks for 21" '83 Bianchi Randonneur?



## GregInVancouver (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a Bianchi Randonneur which I bought in 1983 and absolutely love except for one little problem: the forks snapped some time ago and were replaced by cheap steel ones which was all the local bike store had. (I was living in Japan at the time)

Doing a Google search on yet another fruitles search for parts I came across a recall notice related to this exact problem. Checking with BIanchi, they no longer have these forks to honour the recall notice.

Does anyone have any ideas where to get a proper set of forks or can suggest a good alternative?

Thanks.


----------

